

Daft Punk Is the Apple of Dance Music - ozantunca
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/daft-punk-is-the-apple-of-dance-music

======
laumars
I like Daft Punk - even back before they were big - but I really don't get the
analogy in that article. To me it reads like the author has arbitrary
connected two unrelated things that he likes just so he can justify liking
them both.

~~~
illuminate
Funny, I was expecting it to be both things the author didn't like and was
trying to awkwardly mash together.

------
jspark
The similarity here is that the author loves both Apple's products and Daft
Punk's music.

------
mdisraeli
Quote: ' Daft Punk's Thomas Bangalter explained that electronic dance music is
having an "identity crisis." He says "It's not moving one inch." '

I don't think this is fair on electronic dance music at all. sure, if you look
in the top 10 singles, it might be quite same-y, but if you branch out into
the albums and the world of the sub-genres of electronic dance music, you find
a world rich with imagination and experimentation:

VNV Nation's album "Automatic" took the futurepop genre and incorporated
elements from steam punk and art deco type themes. Whilst still recognisably
them, it was a significant break from their previous work.

On that theme, steampunk is breaking through, sometimes closer to dark
cabaret, other times mixing in diesel/valvepunk elements and turning to the
electronic dance scene.

Mind.In.A.Box - whilst perhaps THE canonical example of robotic voices in the
modern electronic dance scene, they experiment with bringing back the prog -
the epic story telling and experimentation.

Numerous bands are trying to find a middle ground between hardcore and
industrial/futurepop, perhaps most notably Uberbyte. Their latest album, Five
Year Plan, divided critics and fans alike by experimenting across many genres
and styles.

The irony, however, is that the more things change, the more things stay the
same. Listen to Utah Saint's first two albums, and you'll hear them creating
glitch and futurepop, well before those genres really came into being. A lot
of modern dubstep/brostep would actually fit nicely in the middle of a mid-90s
Jungle set.

So in this respect, Daft Punk are /exactly/ like Apple - merging the best of
what has been proven to work (rather than truly innovating), and creating a
highly polished product that's finally ready for the masses.

------
stellar678
If anything, it's simply the brilliant orchestration of this product release
that is so Apple-like.

Starting with the Internet rumor mill for the last 6 years, the thoughtfully-
placed but cryptic ad buys, the slow drip of new information over a couple
months, then the collaborator videos providing an inside view and stoking the
excitement. It definitely feels a bit like how new Apple products have come
into existence.

------
fumar
I was born in 1987. At the age of 12, I discovered Daft Punk's Homework. I
carried that album everywhere, on my Minidisc, Sony Walkman, and Sony Discman.
When Discovery came out, I was in Mexico, and the only copy I could find was a
bootleg. It blew my mind. Those two albums would solidify my music taste. They
became my musical reference point.

By the time Human After All was released, I had explored other electronic
artists and genres. The album barely registered a blip on my radar. I still
consider myself a Daft Punk fan. I look forward to R.A.M. But, I can't help
but feel like this "collaboration" album is going to let me down.

------
nazka
It is for me a serious lesson on the power to deliver a product. A great
combinaison between a quality product and a marketing speaking the same
language than the product (so the future customers) and at the same time
increasing its hypothetical value. There are many stuff to learn here I think.

Anyway, I am French and I love Daft Punk so... :)

------
noobface
Spot on analogy.

------
dzhiurgis
Dance Music Is the Microsoft of Modern Music

~~~
mdisraeli
If you mean highly fragmented, with bits that are amazing, bits that are dull,
research units working on the cutting edge, some parts of service that really
work well (others less so), and highly leveraging the channel... then yes, yes
it is

